# Flexible Ferry/Tunnel tickets



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi, 

Wanted to come home early from France last week and got stuffed by the additional charge by DFDS for changing our booking!!

Thinking that we are likely to do multi crossings in the coming years what is available that can provide a good degree of flexibility. Also length is an issue on DFDS, we can just about get away within the 8.0 metre price, but we are likely to add a bike rack for our next trip.

Richard


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Eurotunnel Frequent Traveller works for us. £390 in advance will buy 10 single tickets. If used for a MH an extra £9 each journey. They do not ask length, you are just a camping car. You can change bookings last minute online or by phone.
Although we not use all 10 tickets anymore ( we did when we were tied to work) it still works out cheaper, as we are never sure when we will want to travel.
Otherwise book a long way in advance and you can maybe get tickets cheaper.


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

Eurotunnel Frequent Traveller works for us as well, so also has our vote.

Mick


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

As above - works well.
The cheaper version can be booked just 24 hours in advance (when on way back to the tunnel)
The fully flexible ticket is more expensive but allows you to turn up and go - not worth the expense in my book!


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

The Tunnel sounds a good deal. Are the tickets transferable or are they limited to one vehicle or one person?

Richard


----------

